# Difference between White and Black DIY Cube?



## JonathanChiu (Mar 30, 2008)

I was just wondering if there was any distinct difference between the White and Black DIY cube? In terms of smoothness and locking up etc...Thank you.


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't answer your question directly, but this thread on the top of the beginner's page tells you some information about how some DIYs are better than others.

*Comparison Between Cubes *
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1665


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 30, 2008)

Color, that's it. The quality should be the same if you get both as Type A's


----------



## TimMc (Mar 31, 2008)

I found it easier to set the tension on the White Type (A) so that it rarely popped or locked up but turned smoothly. I haven't achieved the same with 5 Black Type (A) cubes.

IMO get one of each to do the comparison yourself. Personally I don't like using cubes colored other than Black so I gave my best cube, White Type (A), away 

Tim.


----------



## pete (Mar 31, 2008)

TimMc said:


> I found it easier to set the tension on the White Type (A) so that it rarely popped or locked up but turned smoothly. I haven't achieved the same with 5 Black Type (A) cubes.
> 
> IMO get one of each to do the comparison yourself. Personally I don't like using cubes colored other than Black so I gave my best cube, White Type (A), away
> 
> Tim.



same here, my White type (A) does not lock up, turns smoothly, cuts corners
without locking, was easy to adjust.
unable to set up none of my Black type (A) to run like my white cube.
I also have a Pink type (A) that as good as the white.

sadly though I can't get used to the white & pink cubes, colours come out
confusing to me with that white (or pink) background

i'm conviced the black type (A) cubes are made of harder material,
just that the white and pink feel as if made of softer plastic


----------



## Brian Le (Mar 31, 2008)

In my personal experience, their differences are the color and the quality of the plastic.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 31, 2008)

The green cubes are the same soft plastic as the pink ones.


----------



## Jai (Mar 31, 2008)

Though I don't have a white DIY myself, people say that the different colored DIYs have plastic with varying hardness/ quality (for example, some people say the transparent cubes are grainy) affects what the cube's like. There isn't a HUGE difference though, the differences are usually slight between different colors. It's not like the difference between a type A) DIY and a type B) DIY.


----------



## alexc (Apr 1, 2008)

I've heard that white and green turn the smoothest. I ordered a white DIY online and I should know in a few days.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2008)

The white plastic is slightly softer, and responds to lube differently.

Neither of them is "Better" per say, though.


----------



## alexc (Apr 2, 2008)

I just got a white one and I think it is very good.  It is awesome at cutting corners and turns very smoothly too!


EDIT: I just noticed this was my 400 post.


----------



## typhoonbay2 (Apr 4, 2008)

what does every one mean by cutting corners?


----------



## flamingBurrito (Apr 4, 2008)

typhoonbay2 said:


> what does every one mean by cutting corners?



see this thread:

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3239


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 4, 2008)

flamingBurrito said:


> typhoonbay2 said:
> 
> 
> > what does every one mean by cutting corners?
> ...




Yes I don't want to be mean typoonbay2, but it would help yourself if you searched the forums first - it's in the forum rules.

The thread flamingBurrito showed has excellent definitions in what cutting corners is.

Sorry if I offended you


----------



## typhoonbay2 (Apr 5, 2008)

yea dont worry about it. im still new so i will next time


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 19, 2008)

nothing is the difference they are equal in quality.


----------

